# Looking for a Friend to RP With (NSFW and SFW)



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello, I'm fairly new to both FA and the fandom here and looking for someone to RP with. 

Partners wise I am pretty open with gender, I will do SFW RP with characters/players of any gender, for NSFW RP I only do so with Female/Intersexed/Femme characters. I currently have a snow leopard fursona along with a few other human OCs.

I am also interested in playing games and talking with people, especially about anime. video games, and tabletop games, so if you wanna RP/chat you can add me on skype(the_worst_ctis) discord(letmun#1831) and at trillian(Vakka97). Don't hesitate to add me!


----------



## littlebambi (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello, I'm also fairly new to both FA and the fandom here. I'd be interested in roleplaying with you. (though i only have one fursona and its a female-- i havent been on long enough to have much more OC's).


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

littlebambi said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm also fairly new to both FA and the fandom here. I'd be interested in roleplaying with you. (though i only have one fursona and its a female-- i havent been on long enough to have much more OC's).



Nice to meet you, I am also interested in RP'ing with you, what platform would you like to RP on?


----------



## littlebambi (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> Nice to meet you, I am also interested in RP'ing with you, what platform would you like to RP on?



I'd prefer discord (also give me a minute, I have to redownload it)


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

littlebambi said:


> I'd prefer discord (also give me a minute, I have to redownload it)



Oh cool I love using discord also, when you have that done just shoot me a friend request


----------



## littlebambi (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> Oh cool I love using discord also, when you have that done just shoot me a friend request


i've downloaded it but for some reason i cant find you?


----------



## littlebambi (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> Oh cool I love using discord also, when you have that done just shoot me a friend request


if you'd like to add me, my discord is nonbinary


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

littlebambi said:


> if you'd like to add me, my discord is nonbinary



what are the 4 numbers after your discord name, and mine should be Letmun#1831 with a capitol L


----------



## littlebambi (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> what are the 4 numbers after your discord name, and mine should be Letmun#1831 with a capitol L


oh i didnt realize the numbers were part of it. i capitalized your L and it works! you should have gotten the friend request now


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> Hello, I'm fairly new to both FA and the fandom here and looking for someone to RP with.
> 
> Partners wise I am pretty open with gender, I will do SFW RP with characters/players of any gender, for NSFW RP I only do so with Female/Intersexed/Femme characters. I currently have a snow leopard fursona along with a few other human OCs.
> 
> I am also interested in playing games and talking with people, especially about anime. video games, and tabletop games, so if you wanna RP/chat you can add me on skype(the_worst_ctis) discord(letmun#1831) and at trillian(Vakka97). Don't hesitate to add me!


Sure I'll rp with you over Skype.


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure I'll rp with you over Skype.


 Sure just send me a friend request on skype and we can get to talking


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure I'll rp with you over Skype.


It seems like I missed your skype ad somehow, could you send me your skype name so I can add you?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> It seems like I missed your skype ad somehow, could you send me your skype name so I can add you?


I sent the request to you.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vakka97 said:


> It seems like I missed your skype ad somehow, could you send me your skype name so I can add you?


Are you sure you typed it in correctly?


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Are you sure you typed it in correctly?


It should be the_worst_ctis as typed above, it shouldn't have changed unless something weird happened


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 21, 2017)

I would like to rp or chat whatever. I have discord. NightFlame12 #1768


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 21, 2017)

Great! I'll add you on discord!


----------

